# Bobcat Coni set



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*This is a running log Bobcat set using a 330 Conibear trap and Beaver meat for bait---------here in MICHIGAN a 330 type of trap has to be at least 4' off the ground even on private lands--------*


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

You’ll get him.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Looking good Skip, I run some sets looking like that for marten back in the day, worked all right, the odd squirrel or two were caught which added to the bait pile. Do you hang feathers or whatever to help get their attention.


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Looks great put some Mr stinky on it


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

youngdon said:


> You'll get him.


*THANKS DON for the confidence-----------Today day was the Day Dec 26 2019---WHAT A GREAT CHRISTMAS PRESENT ------Mr Bobcat was waiting for me at the creek set this afternoon. The running log set worked again. Wasn't there very long still was making a few low growls---Was lighter than I first thought--carrying him up from the creek I was guessing 35 lbs but is only 25 lbs----I've caught them here in the mid 30's and the largest was 45 lbs--But I'm sure Happy with Him He will make a Beautiful Pelt and wall Hanging-----FEW PIC'S----------THE SNOW HAS BEEN REALLY MELTING THIS LAST WEEK. Very sticky temps been in the high 30's so the critters are getting around much better----------*


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Way to go Skip, I knew you would come through. So Skip as Cindy just asked - if you're only allowed 1 weasel, 1 marten or 1 cat and you have more than 1 set out there and happen to catch over the limit what do you do then?


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Nice job put'in the clamp on the cat--- I must say, that set was picture perfect. :thumbsup:

awprint:


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Nice one bud congrats that set has done you well again


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

Well done!!


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Rick & Cindy-On Bobcat the limit is 2 in our unit. Season Dec 1----Feb 1 --one tag is used for Private lands and 1 tag for all lands---and Bobcat hunting is Jan 1 to March 1 in our unit-----------------------Fisher and Marten in our Zone 1 is a combined bag limit of 2-----1 Fisher and 1 Marten or 2 Marten------------------IF YOU CATCH OVER THE LIMIT ----They need to be turned into the DNR--------Weasel's and Red Squirrels have no limit-----------that big Weasel I caught was taken in my fisher set-----I'M going to put out some Weasel sets after New Years-----------*

*DNR stands for Do Nothing Right LOL*


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice catch Skip. He had it coming !


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

Skinned him out today*--pic before I did*


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Nice Skip! Congrats ????????


----------



## Guest1 (Dec 7, 2019)

That's a nice looking Bobcat, Skip. Congrats.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Finally got Mr Bobcat sent out to Sleepy Creek Tannery along with a Ermine,Beaver.Red Squirrel and 7 Grinner's that Pokey gave me----------Be nice to get the furs back. Had a chance this passed Sunday for a Large Coyote but just couldn't get a good shot through the brush so let him pass but I'm waiting for his return* :biggrin:


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Getum Skip.


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

That Yote’s days are numbered he picked the wrong yard to play in


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

You’ll get the coyote.... just make sure he’s dead.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

youngdon said:


> You'll get the coyote.... just make sure he's dead.


Or at least have a pair of snake boots on !!


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*UPDATE-----HAVEN'T SEEN THE COYOTE AGAIN----But there's a pretty Red Fox hanging around to bad season is closed. Mr Coyote's season is year around so he is still in DANGER--------------Snow has really been melting this passed few days. We got 12 to 25 " of wet Heavy white stuff around our area last Sunday. Easter night was a Blizzard . A few snow flakes this morning but nothing much-------HAVE A GREAT NEW WEEK GUYS AND GALS-------------- STAY SAFE---SPRING IS COMING LOL*


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Dang!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Got to tell Ya's--------I missed Mr Coyote Sunday :frown2: :frown2:* * ------little over 240 yds Rushed the shot.---------THE GAME IS STILL ON--- :hunter:*


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Use enough gun please.


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Oh come on Don it's about time for round two of the yooper coyote wrestling championship 
No I told him to use his 25 wssm as that should be a big enough hammer for mr coyote


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Wasn't going to tell But I'm still Brooding over this. It's been a long Quest trying to kill this deer killer and he won again----Quite a story this passed Sunday----Little after 5pm the field next door had about 30 deer out feeding I noticed they started to get very alert and started moving to the far side of the field and sure enough there was Mr Coyote trotting to them-----------SO grabbed my rifle[ Win Model 70 225 ] and run to the fields edge behind the garage------Boy it was cold and windy and wet. Didn't have time to dress, T-shirt, PJ Bottoms, slippers no socks LOL LOL Burrrrrrrrrr. The deer were running scared and Mr coyote was following--Barked him to a stop and took the shot----Couldn't believe he didn't drop----Than coyote fever took over LOL---Don't know if the shaking and blurry eyes were from being cold and wet or THE FEVER but never did get another round into the chamber did find a few on the ground LOL LOL---------I Feel better now its off my chest--------Still a KID at 73----------------------Your RIGHT Pokey The 25 wssm model 70 is sitting in the kitchen with me having coffee right now it's her turn*


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I’ve no doubt that the coyote will die from Skips doing. I just hope it’s not from choking on his leg.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Its a wonder that yote didn't fall over from laugh'in--- see'in old Skip run'in around in the cold, and wind and wet, wear'in noth'in but PJ bottoms and slippers (no socks) at 5 in the afternoon----------> bet that was a sight to see------------> we know you'll get him Skipper. :gunshooting:

awprint:


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

What a visual!


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Well the story has come to the end-------------this morning Mr Coyote showed Himself again around 7am-but he beat me at this game again just as he walked into a small opening I was ready to shoot he spooked and went deeper into the woods. I figured he would come back but by 8:30am I gave up watching for him---Beautiful morning 30+ out and sunny ----Never thought I'd see him again this day maybe before dark so I made some breakfast and sat having coffee----Sharon came into the kitchen to have coffee with me and I happen to look out back and Mr Coyote was out back trotting through the woods I grabbed my rifle she stuck her fingers in her ears and Mr Coyote stopped long enough for me to pull the trigger----10:50 am-------113 yds-----25 wssm Winchester--75gr Sierra--DRT----32.10 lbs -------Sure would have been nice to have got him this winter with a heavy fur coat but I skinned him anyhow-----*


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Way to go Skip, and no leg surgery, Congrats..


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Thanks Hassell !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LOL sure don't need that again*


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

He’s a nice one and you definitely earned it with all the time you put in many fawns saved by taking him out congrats on closing the deal with mr coyote now to start the pursue of the next one


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Thanks Pokey --------- Sure does feel good too* :biggrin: :hunter:---------------------------------*Need to be over at Danny's farm soon the New Calves will be coming soon*


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Good shoot'in Skip.

awprint:


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Good shooting and an even nicer follow up by taking the rifle out with you to recover him. I bet all the poking to see if he was dead or playing possum probably put a bald spot on his hide.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

Thanks Dave & Don------*That neck shot was a tough one through the brush----------------Did ya notice the wood tick on his muzzle full of blood????? There were a few LOL*


----------

